# How wide of bars on my DJ bike?



## bikedrd (Jul 8, 2004)

I've been riding 30 inch wide bars on my DH for two years, and on my trail bike for 4 months. Now my DJ bars feel to narrow. Is there any reason 30 inch bars would be too wide for DJ... What do you ride?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

bikedrd said:


> I've been riding 30 inch wide bars on my DH for two years, and on my trail bike for 4 months. Now my DJ bars feel to narrow. Is there any reason 30 inch bars would be too wide for DJ... What do you ride?


I think mine are 28" or 29". It's just personal preference. Obviously tricks like barspins are more of a pain with super wide bars, but other than that, no major issue.

I also like to run long grips. It moves the lever further over for better one-finger braking and it also gives more room to shift your hands around like on tabletops where you sorta twist your hand under the grip to lever your bike flat....

FLY Ruben grips come in Long:
Empire BMX :: Flybikes Ruben grip $4.95


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

bar widths are personal preference, the sh!t ain't rocket science here...


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine are 27.5". Any longer and it would be very difficult for me to bar spin.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I went with the traditional shoulder width for my DJ bars and much wider on my DH bike but not super wide (I am not a large American). I can oly do X-ups at the moment but wide bars would mess me up.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

LandoCommando said:


> Mine are 27.5". Any longer and it would be very difficult for me to bar spin.


I agree, my favorite bars came at 27.5.... I cut my new black market bars to 28. Any wider would be overkill to me.


----------

